#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Link no PR a Preço para fazer planos de altas velocidades.

## DaspreLinks

*PROVEDOR DO PARANÁ* 

*AUMENTE A RENTABILIDADE DO SEU PROVEDOR - OFEREÇA AS SUPERVELOCIDADES QUE OS CLIENTES DESEJAM ou você vai ficar olhando a oportunidade passar. Teu concorrente não vai ficar esperando....
Aumente seu lucro - O link é o combustível do provedor.

Tudo tem sigilo. Não podemos expor contratos. Mas tem provedor de cidade tão pequena que estamos atendendo que vai dar show de alta velocidade. Cidade de menos de 10.000 habitantes já se beneficiou. Provedor comprando 400/500 Mbps numa boa (atendemos a todos, se tiver na nossa cobertura de viabilidade - que aumenta a cada dia!). E no sistema anterior não conseguiam chegar 200 Mbps. 

**Estamos chegando a diversos municípios, em todas as regiões do Estado. E queremos te atender chegando no seu Provedor diretamente.
É o melhor conjunto de rotas da região Sul. 
 Não depende de terceiros , rede própria. Preços altamente competitivos e qualidade que possibilitam sua empresa fazer os pacotes de altas velocidades que seus clientes requerem.
Aumente seu lucro.* *NOSSO PREÇO, SEM ABRIR MÃO DA QUALIDADE É IMBATÍVEL.*ALIÁS , A QUALIDADE É EXTREMAMENTE TRABALHADA , TANTO NA PARTE FÍSICA DA ENTREGA DO LINK , COM NA PARTE LÓGICA DE ROTAS, ETC. *

**
ENTRE em contato. O agendamento de instalações se dá por ordem e roteiro de serviço. O projeto, já em execução, vai atender a todos as regiões do Paraná e chegaremos em breve a todos os municípios. Economize e lucre mais! 

Não tenha medo do Bell Fibra, Vivo Fibra, com nossos preços você consegue fazer melhor. E seu atendimento é bem melhor, o cliente fica com você!

AQUELAS - MULTINACIONAIS ou NACIONAIS - QUE COMPRAM TRANSPORTE não tem como fazer preço sequer parecido com o nosso! Só o transporte já mais caro que o link! 

 Não tem milagre, é estrutura de custo diferente. Se você continua com a estrutura para oferecer as velocidades de hoje, vai ficando para trás. Planos de 30 e 50 já são necessários. 100 Mbps , tem cidades que já comportam - Mas para isto o link precisa ter preço -

 

**SEDE em CURITIBA (41) 3151 0016 / (41) 9 9917 8289 - [email protected] - se enviar seu telefone, mesmo celular, teremos prazer em lhe retornar. Fique à vontade para nos chamar de 2ª à 6ª das 9:30 às 18:30. 

*

----------

